# Petguys.com? Has anyone used this site?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Has anyone bought from Petguys.com? I just stumbled across the site today and found something that I've been trying to locate, but I'm apprehensive in using a web site that I've never known anyone else to use.

http://www.petguys.com/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks interesting but never tried them....sorry


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I found a lot of positive reviews online after I posted this so I decided to order through them anyway. Funny thing is that I really wanted one main item ($85) and I added two small items, and when I processed the order everything showed as available, but my confirmation only showed the two small items had been ordered for a total of $11 (inc. shipping and tax). I immediately found their contact info and called right away. I had great personal customer service and she found on last item of what I wanted in their stockroom and added it to my order.

They are located right in Oakland! I had no idea they are so close. She said that I could come up and see the pet store that they are affiliated with, but that the prices in the store are slightly higher than the online prices. I don't need the item until I pack to leave for Wesminster, so I'll let them ship it instead.

Anyway, so far it is all good. I'll post a review here when my order arrives.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I want to say we used to get flea and tick from them when we had our papillons


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just wanted to report that my items arrived yesterday in perfectly, new (retail) condition. The customer service on the phone was fast and pleasant. The delivery was amazingly speedy. I'm very pleased with this company, their prices and my first order.

By the way, they recommend UPS delivery instead of USPS. I generally choose to support the postal service, but in this case, it did make a huge difference.

And now we are ready for Westminster! This order was our last item needed for Piaget's travels. Woooo Hooo!


----------

